# Insert Into bei Access



## Hermi1081 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich brauche mal eure kompetente Hilfe. Ich muss mich komplett in Access VBA einarbeiten. Manchmal ist das schon etwas nervig, ich versuche seit tagen eine Insert Into anweisung zuschreiben um werte in meine Tabelle einzufügen. Access bringt mir bei folgenden Code nur Syntax Fehler in der Insert Into anweisung.

Dim strSql As String

intAntwort = MsgBox("Daten aktualisieren?", vbYesNo)

Select Case intAntwort
Case vbYes '6
Dim Db As CurrentProject

strSql = "INSERT INTO Tabelle" & _
               "([1],[2],[3],[4],[5],[6],[7],[8])"
    strSql = strSql & "VALUES(" & IIf(IsNull(Me!Text1), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text1 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text3), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text3 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text5), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text5 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text7), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text7 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text9), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text9 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text11), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text11 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text13), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text13 & "'") & "," & _
                                  IIf(IsNull(Me!Text15), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text15 & "'") & "," & ")"
CurrentDb.Execute (strSql), dbFailOnError
MsgBox "Ihre Eingaben wurden gespeichert"
Case vbNo '7
MsgBox "Abbruch durch Benutzer", vbCritical

End Select


DoCmd.Close acForm, "Formular1", acSaveNo

Wo ist mein Schreibfehler? Ich werde echt noch wahnsinnig.

Access gibt mir folgende Werte an:
"INSERT INTO Tabelle ([1],[2],[3],[4],[5],[6],[7],[8])VALUES('Wert' ,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,)"


----------



## larryson (26. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, was mir etwas komisch vorkommt, ist dies hier:



> Access gibt mir folgende Werte an:
> "INSERT INTO Tabelle ([1],[2],[3],[4],[5],[6],[7],[8])VALUES(*'Wert' *,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,NULL,)"



Und das kommt ja von hier: 





> ```
> strSql = strSql & "VALUES(" & IIf(IsNull(Me!Text1), "NULL", "'" & Me!Text1 & "'") & "," & _
> ```



Da würde ich ansetzen.


----------



## Hermi1081 (26. Oktober 2007)

Tachchen,

ne bloss nicht falsch verstehen! An dieser stelle zeigt er mir den Wert das textfeldes an musste das nur unkenntlich machen, sonst bekomme ich eine auf den Deckel  . Quasi liest er die entsprechenden werte ein, sagt mir aber trotzdem das ein SyntaxFehler vorliegt.


----------

